
Urban Dictionary: Hacker News - ryanmjacobs
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hacker+news
======
krapp
I mean... it's not _wrong..._

~~~
shanghaiaway
It is. Should be:

First phase of YCombinator's marketing funnel.

------
RyanRies
If you can't laugh at yourself, someone else will do it for you.

~~~
meggar
pro tip: search for your first name on urban dictionary.

~~~
acct1771
I was shocked at how flattering ALL of mine were.

------
ASalazarMX
I'm amazed HN launched in 2007, this was written in 2013 and for 5 years no
one has added new definitions yet.

~~~
olvar_
No need to add more definitions when the ones already there are good enough.

------
germainelol
I definitely got sidetracked by the word "even" in the definition of hacker
news.

Even: Verb. Something that white girls can't do.

"Oh my god Janet! Did you see that girl's dress? Like I can't even!"

~~~
jazoom
I found that too. Funniest thing I've read for a while.

